# B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert



## stein-ti (26. Dezember 2006)

Frohe Weihnachten erstmal.

Meine Frage lautet: Wenn Ihr euch zwischen den beiden BA entscheiden müsstet, welchen würdet Ihr nehmen? 
Ja ich weiß, daß viele sagen werden lass die finger davon und kauf dir welche von Carp Sounder. Das ist aber nicht die Frage.|supergri


----------



## cipro2003 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Hallo und frohe Weihnachten!
Also ich fische seit Juni die B.Ritchi und bin auf der Suche nach anderen,da der Stromverbrauch wesentlich zu hoch ist(Schon zweimal die 9V Blocks gewechselt...)die Reichweite verabschiedet sich bei ca.25Metern!!! dafür brauche ich keinen Funk!Zu den Dam kann ich nicht viel sagen,ein Kumpel fischt sie und hatte schon einmal Wasserschaden!Ich würde mir keinen von beiden zulegen! Petri Frank


----------



## stein-ti (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Danke für die Antwort. Was hast Du denn in Aussicht?;+


----------



## Knispel (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

ich fische immer noch die Carp sounder Super der ersten Generation. Habe sie mir zugelegt, als sie gerade auf dem Markt kamen. Mitlerweile mit Funkbox. Unverwüstlich wie alles von CS


----------



## ergbo (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Dam Quick Alert ist wohl folgenden Systemen sehr ähnlich :
Askon (Askari) Funkset
Prologic BATMAN
Ron Thompson Digitronic
Das Askon Set läuft bei einem Kumpel von mir ohne Probleme.
Das RT Digitronic hat bei mir 2 Monate gehalten - dann hat sich der Empfänger verabschiedet.
Über das Prologic findest du was im Web.
Soweit mir bekannt ist das DAM die kostenintensivste Anschaffung in diesem Quartett.
Kann gutgehen-muß aber nicht.

Nun zu B.Richi Falcon STL :
Soll angeblich baugleich zu dem hier sein
http://cgi.ebay.de/BAT-Funkbissanze...ryZ42805QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Kriegst du auch direkt bei der Angeldomäne.
Hier würde ich den Preis entscheiden lassen.
Meine Empfehlung ist das Askon-Set weil es bei meinem Kumpel eben immer noch läuft.


----------



## stein-ti (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Weißt Du zufällig ob es das Xtreme Kit ist von Askon?


----------



## ergbo (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

hab gerade versucht bei Askari zu gucken-komm aber irgendwie nicht auf die Seite. Ich glaube aber das es das ist.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## stein-ti (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Habe ich auch schon versucht keine Chance !!


----------



## ergbo (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Warte mal ab, entweder machen die gerade neue Angebote oder sie haben so viel Traffic weil nach Weihnachten viel Geld auf dem Markt ist. Glaube nicht das die lange offline bleiben-die lassen sich das Nachweihnachtsgeschäft doch nicht entgehen.


----------



## stein-ti (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Ich habe einen Test über das Skon Set gelesen, hatt gute Kritiken bekommen! Für welchen Kurs wird es denn gehandelt?


----------



## ergbo (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Keine Ahnung, hab mich nach meiner Erfahrung mit dem RT Digitronic anders orientiert. Mehr als 140€ würde ich aber nicht zahlen.  Sollte sich aber in dem Bereich einpegeln. Ich glaube die haben auch ne Rabattaktion (15%)? bis Jahresende.
Mußt Du eben mal warten bis die Seite wieder funzt.


----------



## stein-ti (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Hast Du ne Ahnung wo ich das Prologic her bekommen kann?
Hab schon gegoogelt aber kaum etwas gefunden.


----------



## ergbo (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Prologic wird von SVENDSEN SPORT vertrieben. Die machen auch Ron Thompson. Rein theoretisch sollte jeder Shop der eine dieser Marken führt über den entsprechenden Vertreter ein BATMAN Set besorgen können. Versuch es mal bei Wilkerling.


----------



## stein-ti (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Hab die Jungs mal angeschrieben im Shop war nichts zu machen. ( Bei Wilkerling ). Weiss Du da auch den Preis?


----------



## ergbo (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Du hast ne PN!


----------



## PROLOGIC (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Hi

also von dem Prologic Bat Man Funkset kann ich nur abraten.
Die Drehregler sind windig verarbeitet und brechen mit der zeit ab.
Stromverbrauch ist auch nicht der Bringer und die Tonhöhen- und Lautstärkenverstellung funzen irgendwie auch net so wies sein sollte.
Und wenns dann eingeschickt wird dauerts ne Ewigkeit bis du ein neues bekommst.

So wars zumindest bei mir.

Gruß

PROLOGIC


----------



## EmsCarp (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Hi Leute,

@cipro2003
Dabei handelt es sich aber um unser altes Set, nicht den Falcon STL Bissanzeigern. Denn die Falcon kannst du gar nicht seit juni im Einsatz haben, die sind jetzt erst zu Weihnachten rausgekommen. Und bei den Falcons ist der Batterieverbraucht extrem gering...

@ergbo:
Die Falcon sind NICHT baugleich mit den Piepern der anderen Marken... Dazu gibt es bei Carphunters Germany z.B. schon sehr sehr viel geschrieben... Es gibt sehr sehr viele Unterschiede zu unseren. Da kann ich diesmal mit Recht und Fug behaupten, die Falcons sind die Originale in dieser Hinsicht... Schaut einfach mal auf die Verfügbarkeit der Farben und Sets und so und die Farben der Gehäuse und so... Nur nen kleinen Tip...

Gruss vbmenu_register("postmenu_1396808", true);


----------



## cipro2003 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Hallo zusammen!Hier mein Nachtrag,aber wie ich gesehen habe war schon einer schneller!#6 Schande über mein Haupt#d  es handelt sich wirklich um das Vorgänger-Modell v. B.Richi das ich seit Juni fische und damit unzufrieden bin!Danke Emscarp! 
Petri Frank#h


----------



## EmsCarp (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Hi cipro...

Kein Problem, kann vorkommen...

Habe heute von einem Händler erfahren (Fishing-Dreams) das er mit einem Kunden von ihm die Falcons Reichweite getestet hat. Zwar unter absolut besten Bedingungen und freien Gelände, aber dafür mit GPS Messung.

Laut GPS kam eine Entfernung von 847 Metern raus. Ist schon extrem heftig finde ich... Der absolute Hammer, auch wenn unter besten Voraussetzungen...

Gruss


----------



## cipro2003 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Hallo EmsCarp!
Keine Ahnung warum das so ist,aber ich würde keinem von den Teilen abraten wenn es nicht so wär!Bei voller Batterie ist es eine Max.Reichweite von ca.25Metern!Selbst die Dinger aus dem Lidl toppen das noch.. Leider!Welches Set fischst du?Nehme an das neue oder?Wie ist es denn da mit Reichweite?Ansich gefallen mir die Produkte v.B.Richi,möchte demnächst mal die Baitrunner Lc in Angriff nehmen da eben doch preiswerter als andere Marken!Kannst du mir was dazu sagen? Petri Frank


----------



## EmsCarp (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Hi,

jo ich sprech vón den Falcon STL Piepern... Da ist laut Händler wie oben beschrieben eine Messung unter optimalen Bedingungen bei 847 Metern gelandet... Heftig finde ich...

Bei den alten Modellen DDXR gab es mehrfach Probleme bezüglich Reichweite und Batterielebensdauer... Die Rollen fische ich auch selbst und bei CHG sind sogar einige Erlebnisberichte vom EBRO Wallerfischen in Spanien drin mit diesen Rollen wo etliche Waller über 2 Meter damit gefangen wurden...Also sehr robust...

Gruss


----------



## cipro2003 (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Besten Dank für die Tipps,werd mich mal umhören im Netz!
Petri Frank


----------



## ergbo (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*



EmsCarp schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> @cipro2003
> Dabei handelt es sich aber um unser altes Set, nicht den Falcon STL Bissanzeigern. Denn die Falcon kannst du gar nicht seit juni im Einsatz haben, die sind jetzt erst zu Weihnachten rausgekommen. Und bei den Falcons ist der Batterieverbraucht extrem gering...
> ...


 
Hallo EmsCarp,
schön das sich mal jemand vom Vertrieb dieses heiklen Themas annimmt und uns aufklären kann.
Ich hab mir mal 4 Firmen rausgepickt und festgestellt das sich bei diesen Sets zumindest in der äußerlichen Form kaum oder sogar keine Unterschiede erkennen lassen.
Es handelt sich hierbei um folgende Firmen :
1. Masterbaits
http://cgi.ebay.de/Masterbaits-Biss...ryZ42805QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
2. X2
http://www.vlemmix.nl/html/catalogus_index_juist.htm
unter Karper/beetmelder sets
3. BAT
http://cgi.ebay.de/BAT-Funkbissanze...ryZ42805QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
4. B.RICHI
http://www.brichi.de/index.php?cat=c21_Funkbissanzeiger.html&XTCsid=25f59b07ca2bc6a6d97d6914137b2fcd
Kommen die jetzt alle aus der gleichen Fabrik oder ist die Ähnlichkeit nur Zufall ?
Ich möchte aber nochmal darauf hinweisen das ich hier keine Wertung über eines dieser Produkte vornehmen werde weil ich sie nicht kenne. Mag sein das Eure besser sind und andere Farben haben. Ich wollte nur auf die Ähnlichkeit hinweisen.:k 
Sie sind sich ja vieleicht nur zufällig ähnlich.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## EmsCarp (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Hi,

die Gehäuse sind bis auf die Farben alle gleich. Aber in der Entwicklung und im Inneren gibt es grosse Unterschiede. Allein die Tatsache, das lle dir von dir genannten Firmen die Sets NUR als 3er Set in Gelb-Grün-Blau anbieten, sollte einen zu denken geben. Denn keiner dieser Firmen kann dir ein 4er Set, ein Blue-Set oder einzelne Pieper anbieten. Das können wir aber doch... Auch die Verarbeitung wie die Versiégelung, Dichtungen und die Versiegelung der Schraubenlöcher sind komplett anders. Ebenso werden die Nutzer feststellen, das die Batteriedeckel der anderen Firmen sehr locker sitzen, bei den Falcons sind sie jedoch stramm drauf und fest. Die Falcons sind als Ampelset ROT-GELB-GRÜN + BLAU oder als 3er BLUE-SEt + Vlau erhältlich... Das findest du nirgends anders...

Der kleine aber feiner Unterschied ist es manchmal der der grossen Unterschied macht...

Vor allem, was uns am meisten ankotzt, ist, das die anderen zu 99,99% alle unseren Artikelbeschreibungen komplett übernehmen obwohl sie bei denen teilweise gar nicht stimmen... Aber dort werden wir auch noch Abhilfe schaffen dann.

Gruss


----------



## ergbo (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Kommen sie denn nun aus der gleichen Fabrik und sind nur hochwertiger z.B. durch strengere Vorgaben u. Endkontrolle oder haben sich die Chinesen diesmal selbst kopiert?
Wäre für uns Endverbraucher ja mal interessant zu wissen.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## EmsCarp (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Hi,

die Factory ist die gleiche, die Qualität nicht. Hat halt folgenden Hintergrund:

Die Negatov-Formen der Gehäuse kosten einige Unsummen an Geld, sprich pro Hälfte kann man von ca. 10.000 Dollar ausgehen. Bei Piepern also 2 Hälften a 10.000 Dollar, also 20.000 Dollar nur an Investitionskosten für die Gehäuse.

Um diese Kosten zu sparen, macht man Agreements mit den Factorys das sie die Gehäuse in der ersten Form wie wir sie mit ausgedacht hatten, verwerten und veraufen dürfen. Sprich dir negativ Form darf von der Factory vermarktet werden. Nur halt nicht unsere letzte endgültige Version und das Innenleben.

Und genau da fangen die Unterschiede an... Siehe auch die Farben der Gehäuse, der Dioden und so weiter...

Gruss


----------



## ergbo (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Danke, endlich mal eine erschöpfende Antwort von Jemandem der es wissen muß. Dafür gibts bei mir ne glatte 1 für Ehrlichkeit! Bei meiner nächsten Anschaffung guck ich mal bei Euch vorbei.
P.S.:  Euer Einkauf sollte beim nächsten Projekt das Copyright überdenken-20000€ Einsparung, aber dafür immer in der Pflicht Erklärungen abzugeben und Umsatzeinbußen durch Trittbrettfahrer-rechnet sich das?
Guten Rutsch
Thomas


----------



## EmsCarp (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Hi,

darüber könnte man mal nachdenken... Aber das lohnt sich erst ab einer gewissen Größenaordnung... Selbst Firmen wie JRC haben zu 99,99% kein Copyright oder Patent auf irgendwelche Produkte...Lohnt sich meist von den Kosten her kaum...

Gruss


----------



## ergbo (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Ich würde mein geistiges Eigentum zumindest erst nach eigenem Verkaufsstart freigeben - sollte einige Mißverständnisse verhindern und gibt mir das Argument "Ich war der Erste".
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Hunterin (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Kann mir dann jemand verraten, wieviel Mäuse die paar Leute von CS aufbringen müssen/mußten um sich ihr (e) Patent (e)schützen zu lassen???

Was ja wohl nicht mit einer Massenfertigung wo man sich mal schnell für 20000$ einkauft zu vergleichen ist ;+ , die jungens fertigen ja weit weniger, als hier in den letzten genannten Seiten. Das waren ja 4-6 Firmen..........

Gruß

Hunterin


----------



## EmsCarp (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Hi,

für ein einzelnes Produkt sicherlich nicht sooo dramatisch gesehen auf Dauer. Aber bei einem ganzen Sortiment kommt man da auf zuviel.

Ausserdem muss man ja auch Vorfeld schon Werbung machen und Produkte ankündigen... Wenn man die Artikel erst im Lager hat und dann anfängt sie publik zu machen, ist es zu spät.

Und wenn man dann auch noch eine findige chinesische Factory hat die die Rohgehäuse schon anderweitig anbietet ehe man seine eigenen Pieper auf dem Markt hat, ist es doppelt ärgerlich aber halt nicht zu ändern...

Alles geschriebene bringt sowieso nichts, die Leute müssen die Teile halt einfach vergleichen...

Gruss


----------



## Hunterin (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*



EmsCarp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> für ein einzelnes Produkt sicherlich nicht sooo dramatisch gesehen auf Dauer. Aber bei einem ganzen Sortiment kommt man da auf zuviel.
> 
> ...


 
Nunja, jetzt werd ich richtig neugierig. Warum wirft man dann gleich ein Sortiment auf den Markt und muß dieses mit viel Aufwand gegen "findige chin. Firmen" verteidigen, als das ich mit meinem hochspezialisiertem Team, Nischen schließe (bsp. günstige funktionierende Funkbissanzeiger |kopfkrat )  und mich so (siehe CS) am Markt etabliere?

Das Management mit seinen Ideen von B.R, würde mich und viele andere Kunden bestimmt interessieren. 

Gruß

Hunterin


----------



## Hunterin (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*



EmsCarp schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> für ein einzelnes Produkt sicherlich nicht sooo dramatisch gesehen auf Dauer. Aber bei einem ganzen Sortiment kommt man da auf zuviel.
> 
> ...


 
Dann kann es für viele Kunden schon zu spät sein........

Gruß

Hunterin


----------



## ergbo (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Hallo Hunterin,
das Spiel spielen fast alle Hersteller-schon seit Jahren.
Als vor Jahren in Asien ne Rollenfabrik gebrannt hat konnte kaum ein Hersteller noch Rollen aus dem aktuellen Sortiment liefern. Wie gesagt es hat nur eine Fabrik gebrannt nicht 10.
Das nächste Problem kommt wohl durch die Sprachbarriere-auf Discovery Channel o.Ä. hab ich mal gesehen wie das bei Weihnachtsbaumschmuck abgeht wenn unsere Jungs da einkaufen. Im chinesischen gibts wohl ernsthaft kein Wort für geistiges Eigentum. Die verstehen wohl was man von Ihnen will,haben aber nicht wirklich Verständnis dafür(ist wohl ein kulturelles Mißverständnis). Müssen wir wohl mit Leben.
Zum Thema Ähnlichkeiten beim Tackle schau Dir nur mal die Rollen in den neusten Katalogen an. Betrachte z.B.mal die Kurbeln!
EmsCarb steht wenigstens dazu-find ich besser als um den heißen Brei herumzureden
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Lupus (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Also,
leider scheint es ja so zu sein das immer noch keiner der Boardies mit einem Set von B.Richi ausgerüstet wurde (wer mal ne Idee: Boardies alsunabhängiger Tester, würde mich auch freiwillig melden ) Wenn ich erstmal weiß was die Dinger taugen würde ich mir im nächsten Jahr bestimmt welche zulegen!!!! Ich habe bereits Material von B.Richi und bin damit voll *zufrieden*!!!!!!
Allerdings habe ich bei technischem Gerät nicht den Mut mal eben so 160 Taken rauszufeuern wenn ich die Dinger noch nie selbst in de Hand hatte und weiß was sie taugen.....

Resümee:
es mus also schnellstmöglich ein Erfahrungsbericht eines unabhängigen Boardies her!!!!!:vik: :vik:


----------



## EmsCarp (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Hi Lupus,

es gibt ganz sicher User hier die die Pieper schon haben. Müsste schon ganz ganz grosser Zufall sein wen hier keiner dabei wäre. Denn ich hatte bereits 79 Vorbestellungen der Sets bevor sie überhaupt raus waren. Und die 79 Sets sind am Mittwoch vor Weihnachten alle verschickt worden, da wird sicherlich der ein oder andere auch von hier dabei gewesen sein...

Gruss Emsi


----------



## Lupus (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Hallo Emscarp,
na dann hoffe ich mal wird es bald die ersten Erfahrungsberichte von Boardies geben!!! Aber die Besitzer könnten ja schonmal ihre ersten Eindruck schildern.... 
Lupus


----------



## 850trx (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*



ergbo schrieb:


> Danke, endlich mal eine erschöpfende Antwort von Jemandem der es wissen muß. Dafür gibts bei mir ne glatte 1 für Ehrlichkeit! Bei meiner nächsten Anschaffung guck ich mal bei Euch vorbei.
> P.S.: Euer Einkauf sollte beim nächsten Projekt das Copyright überdenken-20000€ Einsparung, aber dafür immer in der Pflicht Erklärungen abzugeben und Umsatzeinbußen durch Trittbrettfahrer-rechnet sich das?
> Guten Rutsch
> Thomas


 
Hi,
nichts für Ungut, aber eine Firma wie B.Richi vor Trittbrettfahrern schützen zu wollen geht doch etwas zu weit, oder?
Wenn ich mich auf den Seiten von B.Richi Deutschland umsehe, finde ich sehr wenige (oder keine) Innovationen, sondern eher mehr oder weniger offensichtliche Nachbauten der etablierten Firmen wie Fox, Trakker etc. Ist ja auch nicht schlimm, das machen viele Firmen. Nur bei B.Richie sind die Produkte so offensichtlich als Plagiate erkennbar, daß eher das Gefühl aufkommt, die wollen gar nichts eigenes entwickeln. Die Produkte heißen sogar ähnlich wie ihre Vorbilder:Rapid(Session) Tripper, Big Runner LC Long Cast usw.

@Emscarp
Das ist keine Kritik an der Qualität der B.Richi-Produkte - die kenn ich gar nicht - nur über Trittbrettfahrer dürftest du dich auch nicht mokieren.

Interessieren würde mich die Qualität vieler "Nachbauten", die aus der angeblich selben Firma stammen. Werden da - z.B. bei Zelten - die gleichen Materialien benutzt oder wird genauso sorgsam abgetapt?
Einen guten Rutsch und ein fischreiches 2007 wünscht
peter


----------



## EmsCarp (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Hi Peter,

bei welchen Produkten hast du denn Namensähnlichkeiten? Big Runner hat wohl kaum etwas mit Shimano zu tun falls du darauf hinzielst, ebenso auch nicht die Optik der Rolle. Und zu welchem anderen Zelt hat das Rapid Tripper Ähnlichkeit? Mir wäre kein bekannt.

Und wenn du dich mal genau umsehen würdest, würdest du viele Innovationen finden. Ähnlichkeiten gibt es viele, natürlich. Ist auch logisch, gibt ja auch nicht so viele Factorys. Aber wenn du dir die Produkte mal genau ansehen würdest und dann mit anderen Marken vergleichen würdest, würde man feststellen, das unsere Produkte zum grossen Teil schon deutlich weiter durchdacht sind. Auch wenn es nur oftmals Kleinigkeiten sind, aber die machen ja bekanntlich oft den grossen Unterschied aus...

Ich sehe dein posting auch nicht als Kritik an, aber wenn man sowas schon postet, dann sollte es auch schon Hand und Fuß haben finde ich...

Die Nachbauten werden oftmals in den gleichen Factorys hergestellt. welches Material und welchen Verarbeitungsstandard genutzt wird, hängt voll und ganz vom Auftraggeber ab. Und da scheiden sich oftmals die Geister, sprich die Qualität die zwar gleich aussieht oft, aber eben minderwertiger ist...

Ansonsten bin ich jeder Zeit immer offen für konstruktive Kritik, so denn sie dann konstruktiv ist...

Gruss Emsi


----------



## 850trx (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Hi Emscarp,
du hast Recht, mein Posting hätte schon besser recherchiert sein sollen.
Ich habe gerade noch schnell auf eurer Seite nach Namensähnlichkeiten gesucht, aber nichts mehr gefunden. LC steht nun einmal auf bestimmten Rollen von Shimano und den Namen Tripper kennen viele Karpfenangler nicht nur aus Medizinbüchern . Nur Zufall bei der Namenswahl? Wenn ja, sorry.
In wie vielen verschiedenen Fabriken lassen Firmen wie JRC, Chub und B.Richi denn Zelte fabrizieren?
Grüße
peter


----------



## EmsCarp (31. Dezember 2006)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Hi,

also es gibt in China vielleicht ne handvoll Fabriken die Zelte herstellen... Mehr nicht... Und da lassen ALLE produzieren, ohne Ausnahme... Oder zumindest fast ohne Ausnahme...

Das LC auf den Rollen steht für Long Cast und ist ein allgemeiner Begriff, also kein name eines Herstellers...

Gruss


----------



## Humphfry (25. März 2007)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Gibt es denn schon Erfahrungsberichte zu dem Funkbissanzeiger-Set von B.Richi.

Kann man sich das Set also ohne weiteres kaufen ohen dass man sich damit rumärgern muss??
Ich glaub das würde nicht nur mich brennend interesieren.|wavey:

Greetz


----------



## EmsCarp (25. März 2007)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Hallo Humphfry,

es gibt mittlerweile schon etliche Erfahrungsberichte in diversen Boards und Foren. Und bis jetzt ausnahmslos ohne wenn und aber, sprich keine negative bis jetzt. Funzen absolut tadellos... Aber vielleicht kann der ein oder andere User von hier ja auch nochmal nen Posting dazu machen...

Gruss


----------



## Humphfry (25. März 2007)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Oh danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Bin nur hier im AB als Angelforum angemeldet,aber ich kann mich ja mal umschauen.Wenn es hält was es verspricht und von Preis/LEistung her ist das ja dann ein absolut geiles Set meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Hunter85 (27. März 2007)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Ich habe mir letztes Jahr die Dam Quick Alert zugelegt, 
und ich muss sagen nach anfänglicher Skepsis bin ich doch sehr zufrieden mit den dingern!
Bisher noch keine Ausfälle zu beklagen!


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

hey boardies...

ich muss nochmal nachbohren...

...es ist ja jetzt wieder ein neuen b.richi modell draussen... das soll ja wieder was mehr können!
ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mir das zulegen soll...
...jetzt bin ich ein bisschen skeptisch... die einen sagen: ja perfekte reichweite über 800meter und top batterie leistungen, die nächsten sagen: 25 meter und scheiß batterie...
...was kann man jetzt glauben? ich fürchte man muss es selber ausprobieren...

...und wie siehts mit dem service aus? also wenn mal was dran sein sollte... weiß das jmd? also b.richi falcon stl 2008


----------



## stein-ti (15. Januar 2008)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Hi, 
ich kann Dir die Piepser nur ans Herz legen!! Mit der Reichweite von 25 Meter kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Es sind ja auch noch diese ddr Dinger von B.Richi im umlauf und da kann ich es mir vorstellen. Ich fische nun ein Jahr das 2007 Modell keine Ausfälle oder Probleme und noch die ersten Batterien. Zum Service kann ich nur sagen, einfach PERFEKT!! Egal welche Fragen man stellt man bekommt eine Antwort. Und Probleme werden gelöst!#6

Gruß Tim


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (16. Januar 2008)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

ja das hört sich ja super an, danke!#6


----------



## Schewal (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Ich habe gehört das sie nicht dauer piepen können wenn der fisch abzieht...


----------



## FischAndy1980 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

ja die *B.Richi Falcon STL *machen anstatt nen Dauerpiepton beim durchgehenden Abzug der Schnur nur piep piep...
meine 10Euro Bissanzeiger machten nen Dauerpiepton beim abziehen der Schnur... 
aber man gewöhnt sich auch an dem Piepton des B.Richi|rolleyes


----------



## Jungblut (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Hi
Ich habe von meinem Händler erfahren, dass die B.Richi Falcons zur Zeit nicht mehr geliefert werden können!!!
Weiß vielleicht jemand mehr darüber?


----------



## AK74 (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Servus
Besitze Falcon STL Modell 2008
Erste Test im Garten, neue Batterien rein (von Lidl) und ne Woche draußen stehen lassen (es hat auch leicht geregnet).test mit sehr gut bestanden.
Am Wasser angekommen, erst mal Reichweite Kontrolle. Schwerer gellender, Wald bei 50m hat alles funktioniert (noch weiter wollte ich nicht gehen), mit dem Boot auf das andere Ufer gepaddelt (240m) funktioniert. Beim Dauerrun piepsen sie voll durch und das Loch für Illus funzt auch. Wind und Regen haben die auch überstanden, unter Wasser test habe ich nicht durchgeführt. Das einzige Manko ist funkübertragung, wen Bissanzeiger ein mall pipst, dann pipst es am Empfänger fünf mall.#d
Gekauft habe ich es bei 3…2…1 für 100€.#6
Ich bereue nichts.


----------



## jannisO (30. Dezember 2008)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

*Falcon STL Modell 2008*

_hatte mir diese Bissanzeiger auch zugelegt. Wollte diese zum Grundangeln auf Zander einsetzen. Meine Ultimate hatte ich extra deshalb verkauft._
_Von der Verarbeitung sowie den Einstellungsmöglichkeiten war ich beeindruckt. Ein Reichweitentest mit viel Gehölz ringsum ergab 90m._
_Vom direkten Einsatz auf Zander war ich enttäuscht, denn die guten Jungs haben so gut wie nie gepiept._
_Die Schnur lief einfach durch ohne das diese ein Ton abgegeben haben. Beim Karpfenangeln mit Swingern jedoch denke ich das diese funktionieren. Scheinbar muß ein höherer Druck auf das Rädchen ausgeübt werden, welches den Alarm auslöst._
_Für mich war jedoch schnell klar das ich diese wieder verkaufe, da sie für meine Zwecke ungeeignet sind. So hab ich mir dann doch wieder meine Ultimate neu gekauft wo ich schon seit Jahren gute Erfahrung mit gesammelt habe._


----------



## 911 (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Hab das DAM Quick Alert Set. Ein bissanzeiger spinnt schon (schaltet sich nach dem ersten piepser selbst aus). Ist mir weder runtergefallen noch wasserschaden. Kann zufall sein, muss aber nicht... die verarbeitung der piepser ist ansonsten gut, die reichweite für den preis sehr gut, würde ich sagen. bis auf den einen (kaputten) bissanzeiger bin ich sehr zufrieden, hab allerdings noch keine hardcore-Regen-Sessions hinter mir.


----------



## michi887 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Hallo!
Habe mir jetzt auch das Bissanzeiger-Set "B.Richi Falcon STL Modell 2008" bei 3..2..1 für 137€ gekauft! Leider noch nicht am Wasser ausprobieren können, aber der erste Eindruck ist wirklich super. Nur eine Fallbissunterscheidung hat er nicht.. Und dass der Vollrun nicht durch einen Dauerton, sondern durch einzelne Pipser angezeigt wird ist zwar gewöhnungsbedürftig, stört mich aber nicht, da man den Biss deutlich von einem Tinnitus unterscheiden kann

Die Bissanzeiger von DAM habe ich mir auch angeschaut, aber die gefallen mir optisch nicht so gut wie die B.Richi und die Funk-Reichweite ist mit ca. 100m in offenem Gelände angegeben, B.Richi verspricht über 300m, was ich auch bestätigen kann! Wollte die Bissanzeiger auf einem Feldweg testen, dann ist bei ca. 400m der Sichtkontakt zu meinem Freund abgebrochen und die Funkbox hat immer noch gepiepst!! 
Außerdem hat der Bissanzeiger von DAM keine Einstellmöglichkeit für die Sensibilität, was mir sehr wichtig war!
Es gibt aber bereits einige ausführliche Testberichte der Bissanzeiger von B.Richi:
http://www.brichi.de/images/testberichte/falcon_2008_kohlmann_cc.pdf
http://www.brichi.de/images/testberichte/Falcon_2008_carphunter_net.pdf
http://www.brichi.de/images/testberichte/falcon_2008_carp_in_focus.pdf

Ein tolles Video zu dem Bissanzeiger:
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=fug9M00VFDs

Ich finde die Bissanzeiger für diesen Preis wirklich super! Würde nie 300€ mehr investieren, nur dass ein anderer Hersteller drauf steht, ein Funk Set muss nicht 500€ kosten#d

Gruß
Michi


----------



## Schleie! (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Hallo,
ich hatte mir vor 2 Jahren das 2007er Modell gekauft.
Ich war mit den Bissanzeigern echt zufrieden.
Die Reichweite ging bei mir auch über die angegebenen 200m, die Batterie habe ich in 1,5 Jahren nicht 1x gewechselt.
Die Bissanzeiger sind auch bei Regen immer treu gewesen, das Nachtlicht an den Teilen ist natürlich super.

Am Anfand der Angelsaison 2008 bemerkte ich, dass das Schnurlaufröllchen anfing zu quietschen. Das nervte natürlich, wnen man die Bissanzeiegr sehr leise oder gar lautlos hatte, bei einem run das anfing zu quietschen. Nagut, das hätte man sicherlich mitn bisschen ölen wieder hinbekommen.

Letzten endes habe ich die teile verkauft, wegen diesem blöden 3er Piepton. Das regt mit der zeit echt auf, und als karpfenangler vermisst man einfach das piiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeep eines vollruns, man hört immer nur 
piep piep piep, piep piep piep, piep piep piep
auch wnen nur mal ein zupfer war, piep piep piep und du rennst aus dem zelt zur rute, weil es könnte ja auch ein schneller fallbiss gewesen sein, was du ja leider nicht weißt!

Also kann ich eigendlich sagen von der qualität her sind die Teile für den Preis gut, die Reichweite war bei mir auch zufriedenstellend, sowie der Stromverbrauch (und ich hatte bei jedem Nachtfischen Nachtlicht an).

Mein Mako und absoluter Minuspunkt ist einafch der 3er Piepton, das is für mich ne Katastrophe.

Habe sie nun im November bei Eba* verkauft und fische nun erstmal weiter meine Optonics, leider ohne Funk und spare mir nun das Geld auf 2 schöne Delkims mit Funk.

Wenn dich dieser Piepton also nicht stört, kannste sie bedenklos kaufen, meine waren absolut fehlerfrei und mir immer treu, solange ich sie fischte.

Hab mir auch schon andere Bissanzeiger bis 200euro angeschaut, u.a. Quantum, Behr, Ultimate, usw. aber da war einfach nichts dabei, was mir zugesagt hat.


----------



## fishingexpert87 (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

*Hallo tu dir bitte den gefallen und erspar dir den ärger mit den*
*Dam Quick Alert da sind durch die led´s oben an den spitzen so starke kannte dran da dir die schurr reisst bei run... ging mir 3 mal so!!  Die askon von Askari haben in der carp mirror richtig gut abgeschnitten!! *


----------



## Fischstäbchen (6. Januar 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*



fishingexpert87 schrieb:


> *Hallo **tu dir bitte den gefallen und erspar dir den ärger mit den*
> *Dam Quick Alert da sind durch die led´s oben an den spitzen so starke kannte dran da dir die schurr reisst bei run... ging mir 3 mal so!! Die askon von Askari haben in der carp mirror richtig gut abgeschnitten!! *


 
Hallo,
die Askons sind zurzeit im Angebot.......Klick mich.


Gruß Oliver


----------



## chub24 (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Hallo

Ich würde die D.A.M nehmen weil ich hab auch manche Sachen von D.A.M und die sind top.B.Richi  kenn ich net hab aber schon viel gutes von denen gehört.


----------



## Spector (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Finger weg von den DAM.....2 Kumpel haben die gefischt und bei beiden waren die Dinger nach kurzer Zeit putt.....hab schon alles durch was es so gibt...bin bei den TXI von Delkim hängen geblieben....die neuen CS scheinen auch gut zu sein(haben die eigentlich immer noch die gräßliche Tonlochscheibe??)und haben mit weiten Abstand den besten Service....auch die EOS-R von Fox waren nicht schlecht.....haben mir aber aufn Skypod nicht so gefallen....und von den B.Richis hört man nur gutes am besten Du schaust auf einer der größeren Karpfenmessen(z.B. Hannover 31.1.09) vorbei und begrabbelst mal alle in Frage kommenden Bissis


----------



## Spaceguppy (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Moin,
jeweils ein Freund hat das DAM bzw. das B-Richi Set. Beide sind keine Schönwetterangler, hatten niemals Probleme und sind sehr zufrieden. Ich weiß in meinem gesamten pieperverwendenden Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis (ca.15) überhaupt nur von zwei Piepern, die jemals krepiert sind: Der neue Fox EOS Reciever und ein 15DM Moritz Modell der ersten Stunde.

ABER

Viele benötigen einen Grund, sich die absolut überflüssige Ausgabe von 400€+ schön zu reden und bemühen dann die sagenumwobene Karpfenanglermythologie. Diejenigen glauben vermutlich auch, dass der Preis für Edelpieper in irgendeiner Relation zu den Materialkosten steht... Ich empfehle da das Gespräch mit einem Elektriker - aber nicht weinen...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Spector (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*



Spaceguppy schrieb:


> Moin,
> jeweils ein Freund hat das DAM bzw. das B-Richi Set. Beide sind keine Schönwetterangler, hatten niemals Probleme und sind sehr zufrieden. Ich weiß in meinem gesamten pieperverwendenden Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis (ca.15) überhaupt nur von zwei Piepern, die jemals krepiert sind: Der neue Fox EOS Reciever und ein 15DM Moritz Modell der ersten Stunde.
> 
> ABER
> ...



Neid ist die schönste Form von Anerkennung

ABER

wenn Du das erste Mal früh morgens aus dem Zelt trittst und dein Pod auf "halb neun" steht ca.500m Schnur von der Rolle fehlen....nur weil der Scheiß Billigbissi einfach nicht das macht was er soll.....tja dann weißt Du warum manche Leute etwas mehr Geld für absolute Verlässlichkeit ausgeben


----------



## Schleie! (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Ich stimme Spector zu.

Wenn etwas oft benutzt wird muss es auch qualität haben, und außerdem soll es ja auch über mehrere Jahre gut halten und einen guten Service obendrein bieten. Und das hat nunmal alles seinen Preis.
Ist doch genauso wie bei den Autos, oder? Mehr PS kosten nunmal mehr, is einfach so.

Wird schon seinen Grund haben, weshalb die einen 400€+ kosten, und die anderen nur 100€+. Und wer sich dann damit auseinandersetzt, der kann das auch aus eigener erfahrung bestätigen.


----------



## Marc 24 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Mit dem B.Richi Set wird bei dir morgens beim Aufstehen kein Pod auf halb 9 stehen . Die sind ziemlich zuverlässig und kosten einfach keine 400€+ . Das muss man einfach akzeptieren und genau wie Spaceguppy schon meinte, die 500€ sind die Fox Piepser von der Elektrik im Leben nicht wert#d.

Gruß Marc


----------



## raabj (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Die sind ziemlich zuverlässig ....


 
Du hast es erkannt sie sind ziemlich zuverlässig.


----------



## Marc 24 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*



raabj schrieb:


> Du hast es erkannt sie sind ziemlich zuverlässig.



Exakt, und deshalb nicht schlechter als die Fox .


----------



## Schleie! (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Wie gesagt, ich hatte die B.Richie ja...

Hatte dann auch mal Kontakt mit B.Richie aufgenommen und gefragt, ob man diesen 3er Piepton nicht irgendwie umschalten lassen kann auf einen normalen Einzelton ect.
Die Antwort war folgende:

Bei Bissanzeigern in dieser Preisklasse ist das nicht machbar, ebenso wie eine 1zu1 Übertragung nicht in dieser Preisklasse machbar ist
Dann gab man mir noch einen kleinen Hinweis dazu:
Wir arbeiten bereits an neuen Bissanzeigern, die allerdings noch etwas feintuning brauchen, bis sie Marktreif sind. Diese werden dann ebenfalls eine 1zu1 Übertragung sowie einen normalen Piepton enthalten. Allerdings liegen diese dann in der Preisklasse von Fox, Carpsounder, Delkim.

So in etwa sah das ganze aus. Schade, dass ich die e-mail nicht mehr habe. Das ganze war Anfang/Mitte 2008.

Und zur zuverlässigkeit:
Meine Optinics sind auch zuverlässig, waren meine B.Richie auch!
Allerdings gibt es eben einfach Abstriche, die man dann in Kauf nehmen muss, wie z.B. Funkreichweite, Feineinstellungen (Sensibilität, ect.), Nachtlicht, Batterielebensdauer, ect.


----------



## Spector (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

nur um das mal klarzustellen.....die Falcons sind in ihrer Preisklasse wohl die besten Pieper...zumindest bekommt man dort die beste Ausstattung in dieser Preisklasse......mit einem CS-Roc,Fox RX/Eos-R oder Delkim können sie nicht konkurieren...ich hab mir den Delkim ausgesucht weil ich auch im Winter fische...bei den EOS-R ist mir ein paar mal das Rädchen eingefroren......das geht beim Delkim ja nicht...zumal man den  Delkim perfekt sensibel einstellen kann........das ist für mich sehr wichtig.....


----------



## Spaceguppy (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Hallo,
liest hier eigentlich einer?

mit einem CS-Roc,Fox RX/Eos-R oder Delkim können sie nicht konkurieren...

- warum nicht? da würde ich gerne mal praktische Argumente und nicht nur Glaubensbekenntnisse und Geschmacksurteile hören.
z.B. gummierte Druckknöpfe, die konstruktionsbedingt minderwertig sind, häufig wechselnde Neuauflagen unausgereifter Modelle, nicht sauber schließende Batteriefächer mit offenen, korrodierenden Kontakten, schlecht gepasste und verklebte Gehäusehälften,
zu niedrige Rutenaufnahmen, denen noch dazu jede Gummierung fehlt oder oder oder

........das ist für mich sehr wichtig..... 

richtig - und des Menschen Wille ist sein Himmelreich, deshalb hab ich auch nirgends geschrieben, dass man die nicht kaufen darf oder soll. 
Ich habe lediglich darauf hingewiesen, dass man damit aufhören könnte, aufgrund eigener MEINUNGEN Geräte schlecht zu reden, bei denen das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis noch halbwegs nachvollziehbr geblieben ist.

Christian

PS: Mit dem beleibten Neidargument sollte man auch sehr vorsichtig sein, wenn man nicht weiß, wie bzw. was andere fischen:v


----------



## Spector (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*



Spaceguppy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> liest hier eigentlich einer?
> 
> mit einem CS-Roc,Fox RX/Eos-R oder Delkim können sie nicht konkurieren...
> ...




ok praktische Argumente:

-die Falcons kannst Du nicht so sensibel einstellen wie die   Delkim (für mich persönlich am wichtigsten)

-super nerviger Vollrunton(dreierton)

-keine 1 zu 1 Übertragung

-keine Diebstahlsicherung

meine Delkim sind sauber verarbeitet bis auf den Batteriedeckel......da muß man aufpassen....hab schon mal 2 Tage im Regen mit offenen Batteriefach geangelt

bisher keine Probleme bei Wind(zu niedrige Rutenaufnahmen)
Gummi zu aufkleben liegen jedem Delkim bei......

und lieber Christian.....nur weil man sich keinen 400€+ Bissanzeiger leisten will (oder kann) muß man die Dinger nicht schlecht machen oder?|rolleyes|supergri und am Ende juckts den Karpfen ja auch nicht ob draußen 1000€ oder 100€ Tackle stehen|wavey:


----------



## Spaceguppy (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

#c

-die Falcons kannst Du nicht so sensibel einstellen wie die Delkim (für mich persönlich am wichtigsten)

wenn man jeden Pieper anschlägt, sicher wichtig

-super nerviger Vollrunton(dreierton)

Geschmacksurteil

-keine 1 zu 1 Übertragung

KANN sinnvoll sein

-keine Diebstahlsicherung

Dann ist man wenigstens wach, wenn einem die Pieper abgeknöpft werden...


und am Ende juckts den Karpfen ja auch nicht ob draußen 1000€ oder 100€ Tackle stehen|wavey:

Dito #h


----------



## Spector (9. Januar 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

schöne falcons|supergri|wavey:


----------



## Moe82 (18. April 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Weiss eigentlich jemand ab wann die wieder lieferbar sind?


----------



## EmsCarp (20. April 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Hi,

sie werden ab Juni wieder lieferbar sein.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: B.Richi Falcon STL oder Dam Quick Alert*

Falls es noch einen Interessiert - ich fische das Ampel-Set der Falcons inc. dem 4. Blauen Bissi und bin voll und ganz zufrieden mit.
Selbst Starkregen und das nacher vergessene trocken der Pieper (1 Woche in der Tasche) haben ihnen nix ausgemacht.
Noch dazu kannst du selbst die Frequenzen verstellen.

Vor allem: bei den Falcons ist die Platine eingegossen... Und in dieser Preisklasse sind sie nun mal eine der besten.
Selbst wenn du mal einen Defekt hast - Bei B.Richi und den verteibenden Händlern wirst du immer ein offenes Ohr für dein Anliegen finden!
Die angegeben Reichweiten kann ich bestätigen, aber mal ganz ehrlich - wer hält sich 2-300m von seinem Gerödel auf? Schaut mal in eure Erlaubnisskarten... da steht, zumindest sinngemäß, "...das Angelgerät ist perönlich zu beaufsichtigen..." 
Streng genommen dürften wir noch nicht mal in der Penntüte liegen beim fischen.

Wenn ich die Zeit finde, werde ich mal einen Testbericht schreiben. Im Moment geh ich lieber fischen in meiner knappen Zeit.


----------

